# local fisherman dead



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i new the guy since i was 10, we used to fish together all the time, but i guess he couldn't swim from what my friend said, they found him by the i-10 bridge he was white trout fishing



http://www.pnj.com/article/20100224/NEWS01/100224008/Missing-boater-presumed-dead


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. It is hard to lose someone you care about at a young age. Prayers sent to the family


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, incredible story. Makes me think why I don't wear mylife jackets all the time--not just when driving the boat. 

NJD


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

So sad this has happened...................This guy was truly a gentelman. May he rest in peace:angel


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, that's a shame. Prayer said for the family. I'm glad to see one of them made it. Wish both could have.



Alex


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is terrible news and my prayers go out to his extended family for comfort in this time of great loss.


----------



## morgansdream (Apr 11, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> i new the guy since i was 10, we used to fish together all the time, but i guess he couldn't swim from what my friend said, they found him by the i-10 bridge he was white trout fishing
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pnj.com/article/20100224/NEWS01/100224008/Missing-boater-presumed-dead


 Are you talking about Ponch


----------



## morgansdream (Apr 11, 2012)

*Missing fisherman 2/24/2010*

I would like to thank all the people who cared for my brother Capt. Poncherello (ponch) Kirkland. He was very much loved by all of us. This is my first time tallking about it since that day to anyone outside of family. I saw all the caring and thought that i woud tell you alittle about the MAN. I left law school in 2000 and came home to raise my 14 year old brother after our father died. Ponch became one of the youngest Shrimping Boat capt. in Pensacola florida. He went on to Capt. all 4 of our family boats (Morgans Dream,Morgans Dream II,Morgans Dream III and Union Gap) starting at the age of just 15 and went on until that day. I placed half of his remains on the hotels in pensacola bay in one of the spots that he loved to shrimp at and how can forever and the other half with our Mother and Father. 
Thanks to all who loves him and cared enought to take the time to show concern and post a message on this site.



On be half of the Kirkland Family I would like to say thanks!!!Morgan


----------



## morgansdream (Apr 11, 2012)

*Missing Fisherman 4/09/2012*

I would like to say that the Kirkland family heart goes out to the missing fisherman family. Our prayers are with you. We lost our brother on 2/24/2010 not far across the bay.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

morgansdream said:


> Are you talking about Ponch


Yes Me and Rodney grew up fishing with him, we fished all the clarks lakes and bayou Chico, we use to also go down to the yard and hang out on the shrimp boat with him and catch a few hard head catfish to pass time.


----------

